# One of my favorite authors, Vince Flynn



## Big Don (Jun 20, 2013)

Died yesterday at 47.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Jun 20, 2013)

At 47. I am sure he still a number of good books to write. So sad.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 21, 2013)

Indeed it is a sadness when a creative spirit is lost.  My thoughts dwell on his courage in fighting the cancer and my heart goes out to his family; I know all too well the toll the disease and the treatment takes on the patient and their loved lones.


----------

